
Glacier detachments: A new hazard in a warming world? - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-glacier-detachments-hazard-world.html
======
samizdis
> "We were aware of glacier detachments that had happened in Tibet, Russia,
> and Argentina, but started out thinking we were investigating a regular
> landslide ... Then we noticed that the entire glacier was missing."

